# Child travelling with expired passport.



## shauns303

Hello, been a while since posting on here.

I am an Australian citizen. My wife is Italian.
Our son was born in Italy and only has Italian citizenship and Italian passport.
We all live in the UK with permanent residence.

We are meant to be travelling to Australia in March 2023. Our sons passport has expired.
He is 3 years old. We have been trying to renewal it but this is proving challenging with the Italian authorities - which I won't go into here.

We were wondering, if we were all travelling together from UK into Dubai and onto Melbourne - Australia... Could we travel with his expired passport, birth certificate, identity card and our marriage certificate?
Along with valid visa required for entry to Australia.. Surely this is enough?? Travelling with both parents that have valid passports too.

We have tried calling Italian consultate in London and the UK authorities but have been met with ignorance on the other end of the line. Circulating around gov websites with no specific answers....

Has anyone here had a similar experience or have any relevant information on this?
Any phone numbers we could contact that may be able to guide us?

Thanks in advance.
Shaun


----------



## shauns303

we will obviously be starting the process for our sons Australian citizenship once we get to Australia ... but there is not enough time for that prior to travel.


----------



## Moulard

The biggest hurdle will be getting an airline to board your child.. 

No airline counter staff will take the risk of refusal of admittance and will likely refuse to board the child and at least one parent as they will obviously not leave the child unattended.

Had your child a certificate of citizenship or expired Australian passport, then the Australian High Commission would be able to confirm that the child would be admitted to the country, but without anything I think you would be taking a significant risk.


----------

